# Drorchid article on Phrag caudatum group



## slippertalker (Sep 1, 2010)

I just received the Slipper Orchid Alliance newsletter and inside is a great article on the taxonomy of this section that is very confused. Robert's artful solution seems to take care of the taxonomy and the horticultural registrations in a logical manner. If only others might find this a workable solution!


----------



## VAAlbert (Sep 2, 2010)

Please post the conclusions here -- I don't get the newsletter

Best,

Vic.


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 3, 2010)

I cannot do justice to the article which includes the taxonomic history of this group and the meandering turns it has taken.

His conclusion is as follows:

Phrag caudatum 

Phrag lindenii 
subsp. lindenii
subsp. wallisii

Phrag warszewiczii
supsp. warszewiczii
subsp. exstaminodium

Basically he lumps the last 4 entities into two concepts, and the subspecies can be considered seperately for registration purposes. 

The beauty of this is retaining wallisii for registration purposes and continuity, and using warszewiczii as the name for the Mesoamerican dark colored form.

The article explains the logic quite well and Robert has a much better grasp of his own thinking than I do.


----------



## VAAlbert (Sep 3, 2010)

Gotta use the system of priority for the botanical names -- Robert, can you please chime in? Thanks!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Sep 3, 2010)

slippertalker said:


> ...
> His conclusion is as follows:
> 
> Phrag caudatum
> ...


Just reading the list gives some food for thought. It would be interesting to read the explaination Robert gives for his conclusion. But I don't get that newsletter either so as Mr. Albert says, maybe Robert can jump in...

Thanks.

Rob Zuiderwijk


----------



## VAAlbert (Sep 5, 2010)

Robert: please do elaborate!!

Best,

Vic.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 7, 2010)

I can email you a PDF file of my article. if you interested send me a private message with your email address.

Robert


----------

